# Preventive visit



## lindafay1123 (Jan 10, 2013)

does anyone know is cpt code 99386 is a covered charge for medicare with icd 9 code V70.0 or would I need to bill with the diabeties code


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 10, 2013)

That code is not covered by Medicare with any diagnosis. Medicare does not cover the traditional well-visit, although there are G-codes for the covered Initial Preventive Physical exam and the Annual Wellness visits.  For more information on those, because the documentation guidelines are quite precise,  search this board--there are many, many threads on these topics.  Hope this helps.


----------



## amitkumar_s (Jan 10, 2013)

*CPE for medicare*

You have to replace CPE code with appropriate G code(G0402 or G0438,G0439)depending upon type of visit as medicare does not pay 99381-99387 &99391-99397.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 10, 2013)

amitkumar_s said:


> You have to replace CPE code with appropriate G code(G0402 or G0438,G0439)depending upon type of visit as medicare does not pay 99381-99387 &99391-99397.


 

I would be cautious about doing this without making sure you document the very specific guidelines for G0402, G0438 and G0439).  These HCPCS codes are not your standard CPE visits, and simply replacing is not advisable.


----------

